# Help with information on my lathe



## mec9900 (Sep 16, 2020)

I got the chance to pick up this lathe the other day.  Best I can tell it has a 10 inch swing and 18 inches between centers. It is a geared head lathe.  I have not be able to find any information on it.  If anyone has one or has used one I would like to hear your thoughts on it.  I have attached some pictures of it.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Sep 16, 2020)

Central machinery is harbor freight's brand. I don't have any more specific info than that, but that might get you started on finding information.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 16, 2020)

Might be decent seeing that it was built in 1983. Probably Taiwan made. As mentioned that is the brand HF sells.


----------



## mec9900 (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes, It is a Harbor Freight brand but that does not bring up any information on it.  The closest thing I have found is a picture of a Herless SSB-5Mk that looks very similar.


----------



## Choiliefan (Sep 16, 2020)

The tag at the tailstock end appears to show that the ways are hardened.
Any other tags you can share?


----------



## mec9900 (Sep 16, 2020)

Choiliefan said:


> The tag at the tailstock end appears to show that the ways are hardened.
> Any other tags you can share?


Yes, that tag does show that it has hardened ways.  That tag and the one in my pictures are the only tags on it.


----------



## Choiliefan (Sep 17, 2020)

Apparently it was manufactured by Shun Shin in Taiwan.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 17, 2020)

Asking price?


----------



## mec9900 (Sep 17, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Asking price?


It is not for sale, I just got it.


----------



## brino (Sep 17, 2020)

It might be worth contact them on their support page:
https://www.harborfreight.com/customer-service-contact-us.html

If you can send them a picture they may be able to ID it and dig up a manual.
Having the date stamped on it should help.

-brino


----------



## mec9900 (Sep 17, 2020)

brino said:


> It might be worth contact them on their support page:
> https://www.harborfreight.com/customer-service-contact-us.html
> 
> If you can send them a picture they may be able to ID it and dig up a manual.
> ...


Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## mec9900 (Oct 1, 2020)

Got it moved to my basement shop.


----------



## Jim F (Oct 2, 2020)

how is the hand wheel changing locations ?


----------



## darkzero (Oct 2, 2020)

I've never seen one of those before. Looks like pretty stout lathe for a 10x! 



Jim F said:


> how is the hand wheel changing locations ?



That's a different lathe, see post 4.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 2, 2020)

I am not sure if Central Machinery machines of the 1980s are at all related to HF. That machine is robust, not janky.


----------



## mec9900 (Oct 4, 2020)

darkzero said:


> I've never seen one of those before. Looks like pretty stout lathe for a 10x!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a different lathe, see post 4.


That is the closest thing I have found.


----------



## mec9900 (Oct 4, 2020)

Jim F said:


> how is the hand wheel changing locations ?


I have not used them in this location yet, location may change.


----------



## mec9900 (Oct 4, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> I am not sure if Central Machinery machines of the 1980s are at all related to HF. That machine is robust, not janky.


Yes it is very robust.  It is a gearhead lathe.


----------



## vytis (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi mec9900

I have been looking at the same Herless SSB-5MK that is being sold as a deal for AU$2000



Are you happy with your lathe?  Just wondering if you picked up a user manual it?  Did you pay a lot for your lathe?

cheers



mec9900 said:


> I got the chance to pick up this lathe the other day.  Best I can tell it has a 10 inch swing and 18 inches between centers. It is a geared head lathe.  I have not be able to find any information on it.  If anyone has one or has used one I would like to hear your thoughts on it.  I have attached some pictures of it.


----------

